# 5d mark III external monitor, problems?



## gybra (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys, so I'm looking at buying a new external monitor for my 5D Mark 3 listed at the bottom

Currently I am running the firmware version 1.1.3 and cannot upgrade because I use magic lantern for work (I know risky).

The questions that I have are:

1) If I get an external monitor and I go and press record in H.264 movie mode is there a delay from the camera to the external monitor or does it instantly record without turning the external screen off and on?

2) What other issues have been experienced with external monitors that should be known?

3) Is there better options for a monitor in the $200 price range?

I figured Canon rumors is the best place to ask because you guys know much more about cameras than I ever will and I trust your opinions and feedback.

Again thank you, thank you, thank you very much! 

Here is the monitor that I am looking to buy:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041I8UAO/ref=s9_simh_gw_p422_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0Y4XD2N6XEDC6331AKVA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939031&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 1, 2013)

I know this is old, but to answer your question, no there is no delay, no flashing or anything like that, the monitor pretty much mirrors exactly what you would see on the liveview screen.

The Liliput has a great review so I'm sure that's probably one of the better options in that price range. My monitors were $500 and $1000, so $200 seems like a great deal.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 1, 2013)

I can confirm everything gybra wrote, but be aware that such a cheap monitor (I used it many time on low budget short movies sets) is very hard to "calibrate" to get an image that is at least similar to the one you're recording, so you mainly have to trust your naked eye and your ML tools. Or you have to unplug it everytime, before shooting, to check the live view...


----------



## Joshua88 (May 12, 2016)

, Looking fow a new monitor for my 1DX II.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 12, 2016)

I just use my Samsung tablet connected with a cable.
It's got a better screen than any of these external monitors, it's bigger, and I already own it.


----------



## Andrew Losurdo (Jun 16, 2016)

For the 5d mark III,I strongly recommend a Feelworld 7'' HDMI monitor,which is really great for me.
It is IPS panel,1280x800 pixels,HDMI AV input.
I like it very light weight(only 0.4KG),and super slim 17mm thick.
This monitor has many features,such as:Exposure,Histogram,False Colors,Peaking Focus Assist,Check Field,etc.
I buy this monitor from Alibaba:
http://seetec.en.alibaba.com/product/60257001797-801575151/7_Slim_Design_Ultra_HD_IPS_1280x800_on_camera_HDMI_input_field_watch_monitor_with_Histogram.html


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 17, 2016)

SmallHD 702 Bright is the best 3rd party on-camera monitor I've worked with so far.
It's very bright, it has a lot of video assist tools, LUTs support and for pulling focus I consider FullHD monitors a huge step forward compared to HD monitors.


----------

